# USA: "Pace in Europa a rischio." Russia: "La guerra la volete voi."



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2022)

Toni non distensivi tra USA e Russia, nelle rispettive conferenze stampe.

Conferenza stampa del segretario di stato USA, Blinken:
"«La stabilità dell’Europa è in bilico e la pace è stata messa in pericolo dall’invasione dell’Ucraina da parte della Russia.
Noi cercheremo di abbassare l'esclation rinunciando alla no fly zone.
Non ci sarà colloquio tra Biden e Putin. Rischierebbe di aumentare l'escalation."

Risponde immediatamente il ministero della difesa russo, Shoigu:

"L'Occidente ci ha dichiarato guerra, sono loro a volere una guerra.
I negoziati per una soluzione pacifica del conflitto in Ucraina non sono andati oltre il punto di partenza.
Washington e i Paesi occidentali, invece di costringere il regime di Kiev a fermare il genocidio contro la popolazione del sud-est del loro Paese, hanno iniziato a rifornirlo di armi e munizioni, preparandosi a risolvere il conflitto con la forza."

Nel frattempo, la Russia bandisce Facebook e Twitter.
La NATO smentisce che la Polonia voglia un coinvolgimento più diretto nel conflitto, fornendo aerei agli ucraini.

E i carri armati russi sono lontani 20 km da Kiev. Questa sera le esplosioni si sentono più vicine alla piazza della capitale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2022)

*La Russia bandisce anche Twitter dopo Facebook.*


----------



## Albijol (4 Marzo 2022)

LA NARUSOVA E' LA PRIMA PARLAMENTARE A AMMETTERE PESANTI PERDITE TRA I RUSSI: "DI UNA UNITA' MILITARE DI 100 SOLDATI NE SONO MORTI 96"


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Russia bandisce anche Twitter dopo Facebook.*



Questi hanno modus operandi da secolo scorso cmq


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Russia bandisce anche Twitter dopo Facebook.*


L' unica cosa positiva di sta guerra.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2022)

**riporto da altro topic che @Toby rosso nero mi ha chiuso appena ho scritto il mio papiro serale ahahah

Bah, purtroppo è difficile analizzare la situazione dal punto di vista logico, siamo tutti giustamente psicologicamente coinvolti.
Queste cose risvegliano i nostri istinti e paure primordiali.

Ma ci provo: ad occhio l'escalation è già realta, se Putin non decide di smettere di rompere, il trend è evidentissimo e si concluderà con un conflitto.
Basta vedere da come siamo partiti, con gli Usa che citavano la terza guerra mondiale.

Poi dopo un periodo di denuncie pubbliche e indegnamento dei vari governanti europei, si è passati alla fornitura di armi.
Poi si inizia a parlare (negandola per ora), di no fly zone, però la Polonia è andata oltre le armi, siamo vicini alla fornitura di Aerei da guerra.
Le sanzioni aumentano, i crimini di guerra aumentano, aumenta tutto, piano piano aumenta.

Vogliamo imporre le sanzioni alla Russia, ma per queste sanzioni soffriremo lacrime e sangue per tanti anni anche noi.

Dal fronte Russo idem, da esercitazioni siamo passati ad invasioni del Donbass, dall'invasione del Donbass siamo passati all'invasione di tutta l'Ucraina.

Da avvertimenti di starne fuori agli altri paesi, sono passati direttamente alla minaccia nucleare, dai bombardamenti siamo passati alla distruzione totale e a giocare alla guerra di fronte alle centrali nucleari.

Dall'Ucraina siamo passati a minacce dirette a Svezia e Finlandia.

L'escalation è netta,speriamo bene, va.

Vediamo quale sarà il prossimo passo.

Per me, chi comanda sa già parecchio di quanto avverrà


----------



## Andris (4 Marzo 2022)

Putin si è stancato di Macron e ora parla al telefono con Scholtz

il terzo incontro non sarà lunedì, ma questo fine settimana


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Toni non distensivi tra USA e Russia, nelle rispettive conferenze stampe.
> 
> Conferenza stampa del segretario di stato USA, Blinken:
> "«La stabilità dell’Europa è in bilico e la pace è stata messa in pericolo dall’invasione dell’Ucraina da parte della Russia.
> ...



Quanta bella gente che governa il Mondo.


----------



## claudiop77 (4 Marzo 2022)

A me sembra quasi più un problema tra Russia e Usa, con gli stati europei messi nel mezzo (anche per vicinanza geografica).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2022)

Ma questo Shoigu con quel nome è per caso un samurai o un ninja?


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quanta bella gente che governa il Mondo.



Me lo chiedo sempre

Colpa di chi governa o semplicemente è la vita che è cosi?

Avverto da tempo questa sensazione di "saturazione", da ogni punto di vista si guardi il mondo.

Dal punto di vista morale al mero punto di vista materiale.

Non so se capisci cosa intendo, non so esprimerlo bene a parole


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (4 Marzo 2022)

certo che cercare di tranquillizzare gli italiani su gli effetti dolorosi che avrà la guerra nei vari ambiti sociali ed economici con le parole di VAIRUS DI MAIO è proprio una bella trovata


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> A me sembra quasi più un problema tra Russia e Usa, con gli stati europei messi nel mezzo (anche per vicinanza geografica).



Togli il sembra. Gli ucraini, poverini, sono solo capitati in mezzo ai loro giochi.


----------



## __king george__ (4 Marzo 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> L' unica cosa positiva di sta guerra.


perchè? in che senso?


----------



## Andris (4 Marzo 2022)

Sleepy Joe non è capace di fare una chiamata con Putin...


----------



## gabri65 (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Russia bandisce anche Twitter dopo Facebook.*



Applausi.

Gli ICBM dovrebbero avere questi come target, i server di 'sti delinquenti.

Detto questo, brutte notizie per noi. Chissà come starà inca**ato Elliott.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Sleepy Joe non è capace di fare una chiamata con Putin...



Dategli un Brondi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> perchè? in che senso?


Odio i social e per me dovrebbero essere banditi in generale, non solo in Russia.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Sleepy Joe non è capace di fare una chiamata con Putin...



Ha terminato i minuti sul cellulare


----------



## Djici (4 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Sleepy Joe non è capace di fare una chiamata con Putin...


Forse e veramente meglio così.
Putin si lascerebbe andare ad una delle sue solite provocazioni e per Biden non ci sarebbe altra possibilità di risponderli per le rime di fatto aumentando i problemi.
O qualcuno pensa veramente che il presidente degli USA potrebbe farsi minacciare senza che risponda?


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Toni non distensivi tra USA e Russia, nelle rispettive conferenze stampe.
> 
> Conferenza stampa del segretario di stato USA, Blinken:
> "«La stabilità dell’Europa è in bilico e la pace è stata messa in pericolo dall’invasione dell’Ucraina da parte della Russia.
> ...


Comunque attenzione nel cercare di piegare il popolo russo alla fame, guardate che quelli negli anni 80 con i supermercati vuoti ci sono abituati eh.. magari la nuova generazione quella delle cose comprare a prestiti strozzini può essere colpite ma i vecchi si danno alle patate e prodaglie e via..

Noi invece siamo quelli del vogliamo tutto però oohh no rischi plz

Vogliamo avere 1000 macchine, 100 tv, riscaldamento che funziona sempre, docce belle cade, frigo che funziona climatizzatore in estate.. vogliamo questo e quell'altro però poi


Ah le centrali nucleari non vanno bene perché c'è rischio terrorismo
Eh il petrolio e gas inquinano
Eh no turbine eoliche che sono brutte da vedere
A cosa serve la raccolta differenziata tanto nessuna l'ha fa!
No pannello solare che ci cade in testa
Carbone? Noooo


----------



## Andris (4 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Forse e veramente meglio così.
> Putin si lascerebbe andare ad una delle sue solite provocazioni e per Biden non ci sarebbe altra possibilità di risponderli per le rime di fatto aumentando i problemi.
> O qualcuno pensa veramente che il presidente degli USA potrebbe farsi minacciare senza che risponda?


meno male che fosse Trump quello istintivo e Biden quello esperto di politica...ora non è capace di stare calmo e mediare.
abbiamo resistito per anni ai test nucleari del nordcoreano e ci scaldiamo per le minacce a vanvera dei russi.
più prende tempo e meno pezzi di Ucraina rimarranno non bombardati
sta a vedere che dobbiamo confidare in Xi Jinping...


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (4 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> meno male che fosse Trump quello istintivo e Biden quello esperto di politica...ora non è capace di stare calmo e mediare.
> più prende tempo e meno pezzi di Ucraina rimarranno non bombardati
> sta a vedere che dobbiamo confidare in Xi Jinping...



Secondo me se interviene la Cina non è per stemperare gli animi..


----------



## Djici (4 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> meno male che fosse Trump quello istintivo e Biden quello esperto di politica...ora non è capace di stare calmo e mediare.
> sta a vedere che dobbiamo confidare in Xi Jinping...


Per me ci puoi mettere trump o Biden, Macron o Merkel, di Maio o Michel, Berlusconi o Kennedy... Non cambierà nulla perché con Putin non puoi parlare.
Non c'è via diplomatica che tenga e l'ha dimostrato più di una volta in questi 2 o 3 mesi. Vuole imporre la sua volontà. O lo accontentiamo o lo combattiamo. Non ci sarà via d'uscita. E attenzione che scegliere la prima soluzione non vuole'di certo dire che non dovremo combatterlo tra qualche tempo.
Anche se si fermasse dopo l'Ucraina, per me lo farebbe solo il tempo di riorganizzarsi e di concentrare le proprie forze sul nuovo obiettivo.


----------



## danjr (4 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> meno male che fosse Trump quello istintivo e Biden quello esperto di politica...ora non è capace di stare calmo e mediare.
> abbiamo resistito per anni ai test nucleari del nordcoreano e ci scaldiamo per le minacce a vanvera dei russi.
> più prende tempo e meno pezzi di Ucraina rimarranno non bombardati
> sta a vedere che dobbiamo confidare in Xi Jinping...


Putin è malato, forse giusto con Berlusconi può capirai, visto che vivono entrambi fuori dalla realtà


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2022)

*LE TRUPPE RUSSE SUL FRONTE SUD HANNO BYPASSATO MYKOLAIV PER CONTINUARE L'AVANZATA, RESTERANNO ALCUNE UNITÀ INDIETRO PER ASSEDIARE LA CITTÀ.

LE FORZE UCRAINE A DIFESA DELLA CITTÀ HANNO LANCIATO UNA PICCOLA CONTROFFENSIVA PER RICONQUISTARE L'AEROPORTO, TALE OBIETTIVO SEMBRA ESSERE STATO RAGGIUNTO.*


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> meno male che fosse Trump quello istintivo e Biden quello esperto di politica...ora non è capace di stare calmo e mediare.
> abbiamo resistito per anni ai test nucleari del nordcoreano e ci scaldiamo per le minacce a vanvera dei russi.
> più prende tempo e meno pezzi di Ucraina rimarranno non bombardati
> sta a vedere che dobbiamo confidare in Xi Jinping...



Andris non farti contagiare.

Ad inizio ammassi di truppe ai confini Ucraini, profetizzai che nel mainstream iniziavo già ad avere sentore che gli stessi critici feroci della gestione della pandemia, dei no-green pass, dei no restrizioni erano gli stessi che per ovvie ragioni colpevolizzavano Putin, però sempre con un "ma" grosso come una casa, per minimizzarne le colpe.

Col passare del tempo si è dimostrato come la realtà sia questa - basta vedere nel mainstream - ma basta questo forum come campione statistico: le "fazioni" sono le stesse della pandemia, pari pari.

Un caso? Ovviamente, no.

Va bene odiare visceralmente la sinistra che più o meno oggi governa in tutto il mondo occidentale , ci sta.
Ognuno ha la sua idea.
Immaginare che a prendere la decisione di trascinarci in guerra siano schieramenti opposti alle nostre preferenze, è naturale portatrice di rifiuto psicologico, una decisione cosi importante tutti vorremmo venga presa da qualcuno in cui confidiamo.
È umano

Ma non fatevi fagocitare da questo odio, dopo "la colpa è di Putin" non ci vuole mai nessun "ma"

È colpa sua, Biden o non Biden.

La Russia non era in pericolo da nessun punto di vista, Putin governa da 20.anni e fa guerre da 20 anni, è un anacronistico dittatore a cui non frega nulla di nessuno.

Non difendetelo, so che ovviamente non lo approvi il suo operato, ma non metterti in testa alcun "ma", che a lui non frega nulla di noi e di nessuno.

Ovviamente la situazione è complessa e ci possono assolutamente essere punti dove le cose non sono state fatte al meglio, ma non bisogna mai uscire dall' ottica che la colpa è al 99,99% di Putin, non fatevi annebbiare la mente dal "odio" politico. 

Perché ripeto, a lui di quelli di destra europea frega meno di un caxxo, anzi ha minacciato di nuclearizzarli la settimana scorsa.
Vi ridurrebbe in polvere se ne avesse la necessità. 

Non bisogna avere pietà per qualcuno che di te non ne avrebbe minimamente.


----------



## vota DC (4 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per me ci puoi mettere trump o Biden, Macron o Merkel, di Maio o Michel, Berlusconi o Kennedy... Non cambierà nulla perché con Putin non puoi parlare.
> Non c'è via diplomatica che tenga e l'ha dimostrato più di una volta in questi 2 o 3 mesi. Vuole imporre la sua volontà. O lo accontentiamo o lo combattiamo. Non ci sarà via d'uscita. E attenzione che scegliere la prima soluzione non vuole'di certo dire che non dovremo combatterlo tra qualche tempo.
> Anche se si fermasse dopo l'Ucraina, per me lo farebbe solo il tempo di riorganizzarsi e di concentrare le proprie forze sul nuovo obiettivo.


Il fattore non è Putin che farà quello che vorrà anche perché sta vincendo (Finlandia blablabla....ma durante la guerra di inverno nel giro di mesi i russi combattevano ancora al confine, qui i confini sfondati in pochi giorni e una grossa città in meno di una settimana) ma il fatto che gli "amici" dell'Ucraina stanno cercando di fare quello che i Giapponesi stavano per fare alla fine della guerra mondiale: uno con 5 milioni di voti e un partito con lì stesso nome della serie TV dove ha recitato sta diventando il nuovo Hirohito nella mente degli ucraini. Stanno facendo un lavaggio del cervello: nell'attesa di un intervento occidentale che non ci sarà mai vogliono le cariche banzai degli ucraini!


----------



## Andris (4 Marzo 2022)

la situazione non si risolverà pensando di essere dalla parte giusta della storia, ma trovando una soluzione con Putin
una persona impazzita del tutto non parla ogni giorno con i capi di stato stranieri, non è obbligato a parlarci quindi il margine c'è per fare qualcosa


----------



## danjr (4 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la situazione non si risolverà pensando di essere dalla parte giusta della storia, ma trovando una soluzione con Putin
> una persona impazzita del tutto non parla ogni giorno con i capi di stato stranieri, non è obbligato a parlarci quindi il margine c'è per fare qualcosa


Putin ormai è il passato


----------



## Djici (4 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la situazione non si risolverà pensando di essere dalla parte giusta della storia, ma trovando una soluzione con Putin
> una persona impazzita del tutto non parla ogni giorno con i capi di stato stranieri, non è obbligato a parlarci quindi il margine c'è per fare qualcosa


Sarò fesso io ma per me Putin ci parla proprio perché così gli occidentali pensano che ci sia ancora una soluzione diplomatica.
Che poi più che parlarci direi che li sta prendendo per il cul0.


----------



## Andris (4 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Sarò fesso io ma per me Putin ci parla proprio perché così gli occidentali pensano che ci sia ancora una soluzione diplomatica.
> Che poi più che parlarci direi che li sta prendendo per il cul0.


i paesi più esposti sono: Ucraina, Stati Uniti, Regno Unito
se parla con Macron e Scholtz non si risolverà mai niente
vabbè Draghi neanche esiste, l'Italia fa da spettatore da anni a faccende internazionali


----------



## Andris (4 Marzo 2022)

se mettete su Rai News in tv adesso:

"ultima ora: Kamala Harris vola in Polonia e Romania dal 9 all'11 marzo"


e questi pensano alla NATO invece che all'Ucraina...significa che per una settimana non prevedono di fare una mazza


----------



## Djici (4 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> i paesi più esposti sono: Ucraina, Stati Uniti, Regno Unito
> se parla con Macron e Scholtz non si risolverà mai niente
> vabbè Draghi neanche esiste, l'Italia fa da spettatore da anni a faccende internazionali


Per me anche la Polonia dovrebbe avere voce in capitolo.
Alla fine la Russia fa una guerra con la scusa che non piacciono le decisione del vicino e poi va ad imporre alla Polonia un vicino con decisioni che non piacciono alla Polonia...
Un genio.

Perché alla fine lo possiamo pure dire, non vuole avere frontiera con la nato... Ma prendendo l'Ucraina avrà comunque frontiere con la nato.
Penso che al massimo che poteva chiedere in questo rapporto di forza e l'assicurazione scritta che non ci sarebbe stata nessuna base Nato e nessuna arma atomica sul territorio ucraino. E doveva finire li.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per me lanche a Polonia dovrebbe avere voce in capitolo.
> Alla fine la Russia fa una guerra con la scusa che non piacciono le decisione del vicino e poi va ad imporre alla Polonia un vicino con decisioni che non piacciono alla Polonia...
> Un genio.
> 
> ...



La Polonia non avrà voce in capitolo.
Come in tutte le cose, comanda chi conta di più.
Anche perché senza gli altri verrebbe arata da Mosca, chiaro che non possano prendere decisioni o abbiano particolare influenza.

Dopo gli Usa, in Europa conta il volere della Germania per la potenza economica, la Francia e l' Inghilterra perché dotate di armi nucleari e se vogliono farti male, possono farlo.

L' Italia non dominando ne economicamente rispetto alle sopra citate, ne militarmente, conta forse poco più della Polonia nello scacchiere globale.
Diciamo che la Polonia, come sottolinei anche tu, forse fanno finta di darle ascolto per la posizione geografica, nulla più


----------



## danjr (4 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per me anche la Polonia dovrebbe avere voce in capitolo.
> Alla fine la Russia fa una guerra con la scusa che non piacciono le decisione del vicino e poi va ad imporre alla Polonia un vicino con decisioni che non piacciono alla Polonia...
> Un genio.
> 
> ...


La Polonia se interviene rimanda a casa i russi, ne sono certo, tuttavia i russi non perdonerebbero mai la
Cosa, quindi meglio che i polacchi non intervengano


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> La Polonia se interviene rimanda a casa i russi, ne sono certo, tuttavia i russi non perdonerebbero mai la
> Cosa, quindi meglio che i polacchi non intervengano



In che senso?
Ma no, la Russia soccomberebbe solo dinanzi alla Nato o contro gli USA da soli.

Contro chiunque altro è sulla carta superiore.


----------



## danjr (4 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In che senso?
> Ma no, la Russia soccomberebbe solo dinanzi alla Nato o contro gli USA da soli.
> 
> Contro chiunque altro è sulla carta superiore.


se escludiamo in nucleare penso bastino Francia e Gb… secondo me li abbiamo sopravvalutato un bel po’


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> se escludiamo in nucleare penso bastino Francia e Gb… secondo me li abbiamo sopravvalutato un bel po’



Ma no, è una credenza occidentale che si è diffusa, non so perché.

Hanno un numero di mezzi militari, armamenti e di soldati paragonabile solo agli USA

Sono militarmente forti, va detto.
Presi singolarmente ovviamente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se mettete su Rai News in tv adesso:
> 
> "ultima ora: Kamala Harris vola in Polonia e Romania dal 9 all'11 marzo"
> 
> ...



Stia lontana questa, Gesù...


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

Dal sito di La Repubblica:
Casa Bianca: "Assassinare Putin? Non è la nostra posizione"​


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2022)

*Zelensky contro la NATO: "Rinunciando alla no-fly zone la NATO ha dato luce verde all'ulteriore bombardamento di città e villaggi ucraini.
Sostenete l'Ucraina. Questa è una vittoria non solo sull'esercito russo, ma della luce sulle tenebre, del bene sul male"*


----------



## admin (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky contro la NATO: "Rinunciando alla no-fly zone la NATO ha dato luce verde all'ulteriore bombardamento di città e villaggi ucraini.
> Sostenete l'Ucraina. Questa è una vittoria non solo sull'esercito russo, ma della luce sulle tenebre, del bene sul male"*


Che palle questo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky contro la NATO: "Rinunciando alla no-fly zone la NATO ha dato luce verde all'ulteriore bombardamento di città e villaggi ucraini.
> Sostenete l'Ucraina. Questa è una vittoria non solo sull'esercito russo, ma della luce sulle tenebre, del bene sul male"*



Mah... fatte tutte le solite puntualizzazioni su di chi sia la colpa, il più cattivo, la vicinanza all'Ucraina etc (ormai superflue a mio modo di vedere, non c'è bisogno di ribadirlo ogni volta), anch'io comincio ad avere qualche perplessità su questo personaggio.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky contro la NATO: "Rinunciando alla no-fly zone la NATO ha dato luce verde all'ulteriore bombardamento di città e villaggi ucraini.
> Sostenete l'Ucraina. Questa è una vittoria non solo sull'esercito russo, ma della luce sulle tenebre, del bene sul male"*



Ma Zelensky ha capito in che situazione si trova?


----------



## 7vinte (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mah... fatte tutte le solite puntualizzazioni su di chi sia la colpa, il più cattivo, la vicinanza etc (ormai stucchevoli, a mio modo di vedere), anch'io comincio ad avere qualche perplessità su questo personaggio.


Si trova nei guai, è chiaro che abbia questa reazione


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky contro la NATO: "Rinunciando alla no-fly zone la NATO ha dato luce verde all'ulteriore bombardamento di città e villaggi ucraini.
> Sostenete l'Ucraina. Questa è una vittoria non solo sull'esercito russo, ma della luce sulle tenebre, del bene sul male"*



Questo tirare per la giacchetta la NATO pubblicamente inizia ad essere stucchevole.

Diritto suo chiedere disperatamente aiuto a tutti, perché di reale DISPERAZIONE si tratta.
Oggettivo

Ma non va fatto su Twitter (o dove l'ha detto), non è dicendo ai civili " la Nato è brutta e cattiva che non ci aiuta" che ottieni qualcosa.
Anzi, tra un pò lo mandano a culo fan


----------



## Simo98 (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky contro la NATO: "Rinunciando alla no-fly zone la NATO ha dato luce verde all'ulteriore bombardamento di città e villaggi ucraini.
> Sostenete l'Ucraina. Questa è una vittoria non solo sull'esercito russo, ma della luce sulle tenebre, del bene sul male"*



Facendo così i primi giorni di guerra ha ottenuto il supporto che chiedeva dai paesi occidentali
Vuoi vedere che ora otterrà anche qualcos'altro?


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mah... fatte tutte le solite puntualizzazioni su di chi sia la colpa, il più cattivo, la vicinanza all'Ucraina etc (ormai superflue a mio modo di vedere, non c'è bisogno di ribadirlo ogni volta), anch'io comincio ad avere qualche perplessità su questo personaggio.



Se pensa che gli USA interverranno in suo soccorso senza aver nulla in in cambio, anzi con il rischio di trovarsi in guerra, si sbaglia di grosso.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Stia lontana questa, Gesù...



Capace che chiede ai russi di fare prima un inginocchiamento BLM tutte le volte che sparano un missile.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mah... fatte tutte le solite puntualizzazioni su di chi sia la colpa, il più cattivo, la vicinanza all'Ucraina etc (ormai superflue a mio modo di vedere, non c'è bisogno di ribadirlo ogni volta), anch'io comincio ad avere qualche perplessità su questo personaggio.



Toby, sto qua è disperato. 
La reale definizione da vocabolario di disperato, forse non hai ancora definito cosa si possa provare in un contesto del genere, e nemmeno io sinceramente.

Ma riflettendoci, non esiste nulla al mondo di peggiore.

Detto questo, meno twitter e più sedi opportune.

Non mi sembra il caso di organizzare la terza guerra mondiale sul web


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Toby, sto qua è disperato.
> La reale definizione da vocabolario di disperato, forse non hai ancora definito cosa si possa provare in un contesto del genere, e nemmeno io sinceramente.
> 
> Ma riflettendoci, non esiste nulla al mondo di peggiore.
> ...



Il sostegno dato dall’occidente, per me, ha solo alterato la sua percezione della realtà.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il sostegno dato dall’occidente, per me, ha solo alterato la sua percezione della realtà.



Hai voglia.

Non aveva mezza speranza di fronteggiare la Russia.

Gli abbiamo dato armi, supporto ( gli Usa decidono strategie e forniscono informazioni fondamentali, non raccontiamocela), questo ha visto una speranza che prima non aveva.

Ovviamente non molla l' osso , vuole sempre più aiuto perché non ha altri appigli.

Io farei lo stesso.

Ma come detto, questo non vuol dire andare sui social a reclamare che la NATO non aiuta abbastanza.

L' Ucraina non ha alternative, fa all-in sulla Nato perché senza sono spacciati con probabilità del 100%

Ma sbaglia il modo per me


----------



## gabri65 (5 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Toby, sto qua è disperato.
> La reale definizione da vocabolario di disperato, forse non hai ancora definito cosa si possa provare in un contesto del genere, e nemmeno io sinceramente.
> 
> Ma riflettendoci, non esiste nulla al mondo di peggiore.
> ...



Non credo sia disperato, nell'accezione comune del termine.

Semplicemente questa nuova generazione di "politici" concepisce come base fondamentale l'approvazione via tweet, la visibilità social e quant'altro. In più questo viene dal mondo dello spettacolo, la sua visione è quella di comunicare rapidamente e dialogare come lo stiamo facendo noi, nella maniera più plateale possibile.

Come gente che conosciamo bene anche noi.

La politica se la trovano come percorso ormai naturale, derivata da popolarità per gli sketch televisivi o simili. Con tutto il rispetto per lui, e riconoscendo cha avrà sicuramente spirito patriottico, questo nessuno lo mette in dubbio.

Ma non è un politico che ha fatto gavetta e studi di un certo tipo. Non credo che questi personaggi abbiano una cultura umanistica di base per stare a questi livelli.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Sarò fesso io ma per me Putin ci parla proprio perché così gli occidentali pensano che ci sia ancora una soluzione diplomatica.
> Che poi più che parlarci direi che li sta prendendo per il cul0.


Se ci mandiamo Giggino a fare diplomazia direi che ci facciamo del male da soli... Come si fa ad avere Di Maio in quel ruolo, Lavrov gli ha pisciato in tutti gli orifizi.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Hai voglia.
> 
> Non aveva mezza speranza di fronteggiare la Russia.
> 
> ...



Non ha capito che aiutare di più lui significa scatenare una guerra globale che vedrebbe l’Ucraina come prima Nazione annientata.


----------



## Controcorrente (5 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non ha capito che aiutare di più lui significa scatenare una guerra globale che vedrebbe l’Ucraina come prima Nazione annientata.


Questo non è realistico, uno scontro con la NATO bloccherebbe istantaneamente la guerra in Ucraina, detta proprio schiettamente, non gliene fregherebbe più nulla un secondo dopo. Non si giocherebbero mai un armamento nucleare per l’Ucraina (anche per la presenza sul campo di buona parte delle forze armate Russe) e avrebbero immediatamente altre priorità.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Marzo 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Questo non è realistico, uno scontro con la NATO bloccherebbe istantaneamente la guerra in Ucraina, detta proprio schiettamente, non gliene fregherebbe più nulla un secondo dopo. Non si giocherebbero mai un armamento nucleare per l’Ucraina (anche per la presenza sul campo di buona parte delle forze armate Russe) e avrebbero immediatamente altre priorità.



Ok, quindi in pratica si dovrebbe scatenare una guerra mondiale per fermare quella in Ucraina?


----------



## Controcorrente (5 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ok, quindi in pratica si dovrebbe scatenare una guerra mondiale per fermare quella in Ucraina?


Non ho assolutamente detto questo.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Marzo 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Questo non è realistico, uno scontro con la NATO bloccherebbe istantaneamente la guerra in Ucraina, detta proprio schiettamente, non gliene fregherebbe più nulla un secondo dopo. Non si giocherebbero mai un armamento nucleare per l’Ucraina (anche per la presenza sul campo di buona parte delle forze armate Russe) e avrebbero immediatamente altre priorità.



Na hanno 5000 di testate.

Sarebbe la prima su cui la lanciano l' Ucraina.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)




----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)

*PREMIER FINLANDESE A WASHINGTON PROBABILMENTE PER DISCUTERE L'INGRESSO D'URGENZA NELLA NATO.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Marzo 2022)




----------



## rossonerosud (5 Marzo 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Odio i social e per me dovrebbero essere banditi in generale, non solo in Russia.


Sei del 1989?


----------



## hakaishin (5 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky contro la NATO: "Rinunciando alla no-fly zone la NATO ha dato luce verde all'ulteriore bombardamento di città e villaggi ucraini.
> Sostenete l'Ucraina. Questa è una vittoria non solo sull'esercito russo, ma della luce sulle tenebre, del bene sul male"*


La vena comica non gli passa mai eh?
Non esageri pure zelensky..


----------



## Ringhio8 (5 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La vena comica non gli passa mai eh?
> Non esageri pure zelensky..


Certo che ce la mette proprio tutta per star sul catso alla gente


----------

